# Fabulous Linux RPG tools



## markbuda (Jul 13, 2007)

There is a whole mess of software out there to assist with pen and paper RPGs, some of it quite capable.

What's out there (besides PCGen) that runs on Linux? I'm mainly asking about the Linux equivalents of stuff like RolePlayingMaster and Campaign Suite... software that tries to do a lot.

Is there anything out there of that nature? There certainly do seem to be a lot of SourceForge projects with grandiose descriptions and no activity in five or so years.


----------



## trevorscroft (Jul 13, 2007)

http://rptools.net has tools that work on Linux.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jul 13, 2007)

edit -- never mind. I'll keep looking though. . .


----------



## trevorscroft (Jul 13, 2007)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> edit -- never mind. I'll keep looking though. . .




???


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jul 13, 2007)

trevorscroft said:
			
		

> ???



First of all, I posted without noticing the "besides PC Gen" condition being there (in the OP). I then followed up by posting a link to an alternative that turned out to be pretty useless (I downloaded it and checked it out), so I deleted that too.

Which left me with either an empty post, or some kind of quasi-explanation. I chose the latter.

Oh, and I'm still looking. In between working now and then, kinda thing.


----------

